# Bacon wrapped venison backstrap



## short smoke (Feb 26, 2017)

First time trying venison on the smoker. Put my rub on wrapped in bacon and dusted the top of the bacon with it.  Smoked in apple wood for about hour and 15min. 













20170226_194023.jpg



__ short smoke
__ Feb 26, 2017


----------



## short smoke (Feb 26, 2017)

Here is the sliced pic.  













20170226_194343.jpg



__ short smoke
__ Feb 26, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2017)

It looks delicious!

Al


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 27, 2017)

That's some good stuff right there. Thumbs Up


----------



## prestonk08 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just interested, what internal temp did you cook that good looking loin to?


----------



## short smoke (Mar 2, 2017)

About 140 to 145°


----------



## prestonk08 (Mar 3, 2017)

Cool!  I'm always curious to see where folks cook there venison to.  Looks great by the way!


----------



## short smoke (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks.  Some like their venison a little more rare So if you're more of a medium rare type person then I would say around 135 or so.  One of the loins was more rare than the other.  I I think that one was not right next to the Heat


----------



## prestonk08 (Mar 3, 2017)

Good deal!!!  Good work!!


----------



## brained121 (Apr 21, 2017)

Great looking venison.


----------

